# SMF Family. Here is our Etsy :)



## serenitylure (Jan 20, 2011)

Hi everyone, just wanted to share with you all our Etsy store link http://www.etsy.com/shop/SerenityLure

We are adding up more content to it, meanwhile I'd like to ask you guys a favor. Opinions, ideas and other tips so we can improve our site and all our products. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## nursenancy (Jan 20, 2011)

Love your packaging and labels!  Your pics look great!  Nice job!


----------



## Genny (Jan 20, 2011)

Pics and packaging are great.  They're very clean looking.  They really draw me in.

Your descriptions are really good and really help paint a picture, although some of them seem to  make medicinal claims. Like this part of a description "revealing fresh new and younger-looking skin."  Or this one
"The rich antioxidants protect your skin, while the natural moisturizers soften and rejuvenate, absorbing deeply into skin tissue. "  
I'm not saying your products can't do this, but unless you've had them tested, I'd be careful with the wording.  Although I did notice that in your description on your site you did say that they were "proven to promote and help maintain great looking, healthy skin."  So maybe you have had them tested and everything's okay.

I also noticed that you go from saying Cream to Creme 
(sometimes with an ` and sometimes without).  

I really like your header, too.  Although at first I thought your shop was called "Escape Serenity Unwind", because Serenity is about the same size as Escape and Unwind. 

Now that I'm done sounding like a picky school teacher, I just wanted to say that overall your shop is very lovely and inviting.  It gives a nice relaxing and calming feel to it.


----------



## GardenGirl (Jan 20, 2011)

Love your look!

I, personally, never buy anything if I don't see an ingredient list.  Maybe I'm alone in this.  

Your stuff looks great and I'm sure it is wonderful!  Best of luck.


----------



## Genny (Jan 20, 2011)

"I, personally, never buy anything if I don't see an ingredient list. Maybe I'm alone in this."

You're not alone.  I am the same way.


----------



## serenitylure (Jan 22, 2011)

Thank you very much for your feedbacks. I really appreciate it. I do have to go back and make sure that the wording and spellings are consistent. 
I will also add the ingredients to all my listings as well. I could certainly understand why someone would not buy something where the ingredients are not listed.


----------



## kellyincville (Jan 22, 2011)

I love the staging of your photos!  Beautiful!

I would recommend putting an ounce size on your soaps.  I always like to know the size of what I'm buying personally


----------



## Genny (Jan 25, 2011)

I just have to say that I went back and took another look at your sight and saw your bath salts.  I love the packaging for your salts.  They're so beautiful.  Have you had any "explosion" problems with the glass, though?


----------



## Lynnz (Jan 27, 2011)

Love your Etsy store gave it a heart :0)


----------



## palms1124 (Jan 29, 2011)

Beautiful labels.  Where do you get them or do you make them yourself?  Your Etsy shop is very nice indeed


----------



## soapbuddy (Jan 29, 2011)

Your "Sensual Healing Hydrating Body Creme" has the word "healing" in it. I would change that to something else. It implies a medical claim.


----------

